# Electric Eel Audio Electrical Discharges



## Tropicalfishauction (Jun 27, 2009)

Electric Eel Audio Electrical Discharges


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Bad ass man! is that an underwater microphone? Very cool sounding when he's eating!

Embedded:


----------



## Tropicalfishauction (Jun 27, 2009)

Episode 1 pt 2, Electric Eel Audio Electrical Discharges


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Didn't you make same thread yesterday?


----------



## IIICroweIII (Aug 13, 2011)

that's great i have 38" and i've been looking for a youtube vid or any info on how to hook that up.


----------



## Tropicalfishauction (Jun 27, 2009)

Smoke said:


> that's great i have 38" and i've been looking for a youtube vid or any info on how to hook that up.


Me too secrching for a while. Now I have to figure how to setup a strobe light.


----------



## IIICroweIII (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks man. I did mine after seeing yours. I just did a huge water chage so it would'nt eat but the idea still worked


----------



## IIICroweIII (Aug 13, 2011)

better one


----------



## Tropicalfishauction (Jun 27, 2009)

IIICroweIII said:


> better one


Cool man. I am also tested the discharge with a volt meter it was discarging less than 1 volt at 1 amp. When it gets excited it get close to 1 volt. This eel is only 18 inches in size. I have read at about 3 feet they can discharge 300 volts. Further testing will be done. My electric catfish at the size of 7 inches is reading a little over 1 volt. Un less I am not doing it right.


----------



## IIICroweIII (Aug 13, 2011)

This was a great idea. How would do it with a light bulb ? same way?


----------



## Tropicalfishauction (Jun 27, 2009)

We just made everyone want to get an electic fish lol. I am trying to get a strobe light working.


----------



## Tropicalfishauction (Jun 27, 2009)

IIICroweIII said:


> This was a great idea. How would do it with a light bulb ? same way?


Not sure I am trying to figure that out. Wount hurt to try it out if it works let me know. You may even blow out the light bulb because of the voltage. I saw another video when a guy hooked it up to a christmas tree its on you tube. Ill look it up and post it.

Here it goes


----------



## IIICroweIII (Aug 13, 2011)

yeah i seen this vid i even went and go the X-mas lights to do it but have no idea how thay did it. i'm going to try with the way you showed the audio this week


----------



## Tropicalfishauction (Jun 27, 2009)

IIICroweIII said:


> yeah i seen this vid i even went and go the X-mas lights to do it but have no idea how thay did it. i'm going to try with the way you showed the audio this week


Yea I am going to try it too and maybe diffrent lights also. I know years ago at the New York Aquarium they had the sound, a flashing strobe light, and a neon light that said 650 volts and lit up. They did feeding shows it was so cool I want to do the same.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow thats incredibal ! Iv got some questions for you guys tho. how is it keeping one of these? isnt it extreemly dangerous? i mean, you can never touch the water! the second you do ur fried chicken?


----------



## Tropicalfishauction (Jun 27, 2009)

CyberGenetics said:


> Wow thats incredibal ! Iv got some questions for you guys tho. how is it keeping one of these? isnt it extreemly dangerous? i mean, you can never touch the water! the second you do ur fried chicken?


You can pick them up if your wearing rubber gloves and rubber boots.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Cool vid .. thanks for sharing!!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats pretty sweet.


----------



## Tropicalfishauction (Jun 27, 2009)

I am still playing around trying to get bulbs to light up.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Blow alot of bulbs already? j/k that sounds awesome man.


----------



## Tropicalfishauction (Jun 27, 2009)

I found this video in youtube. 1 of 2






2 of 2


----------



## IIICroweIII (Aug 13, 2011)

what a great vid! i can never find anything on electric eels on youtube. Thanks for posting i loved it


----------



## Tropicalfishauction (Jun 27, 2009)

IIICroweIII said:


> what a great vid! i can never find anything on electric eels on youtube. Thanks for posting i loved it


Yea cool right?


----------

